# Chili



## goat (Dec 9, 2007)

I have a pot of chili simmering and it is not OUTSIDE in the COLD, and it does not have beans in it.  I think from the samples that I have already had, that it will be good anyway.


----------



## ron50 (Dec 9, 2007)

Hey Goat:

Hard to go wrong with a good pot of chili, anyway it's prepared. Enjoy it!


----------



## camp_cookie (Dec 9, 2007)

I love chili, but I hate beans and onions; so, they never go in my chili.


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 9, 2007)

Sounds great goat! I'll send you some fresh made tortillas to go with it.


----------



## goat (Dec 9, 2007)

Sounds good my friend, I guess I will just have to whip up some cornbread until you can get here with those gaskets.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Dec 9, 2007)

*     I am with you Smokey. I use that bottled onion juice instead, all the flavor but none of that nasty onion chunks. I don't mind if they are chopped real small and fried in butter till they are brown and crisp though. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## flash (Dec 9, 2007)

I love chilli with those small spicey red beans from Wal-mart. Ground venison with onions and mushrooms.


----------



## fritz (Dec 9, 2007)

That must be Texas Chili? Oh ya, your form Texas. i love it that way to, i like onion as well. Sounds geat.


----------



## walking dude (Dec 9, 2007)

chili without onions..........is like a day without sunshine..........

i would put cheese and onion on my..........ahhhh..............never mind.......thats ANOTHER story...........

hehe


----------



## chadpole (Dec 9, 2007)

That chili sounds good, Goat!  I have a private message for you.....check your box.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 9, 2007)

I just plain old love chili with without whatever you can jam into it.Had two great versions yest. at Gramason's.


----------



## ajthepoolman (Dec 10, 2007)

Chili without the onions and beans?  Nah!  Garlic, onion, red kidney beans, ground chuck, can't beat it.

Now, if I find even one tiny chunk of tomato in there, spit it out and send it back!  I hate tomatoes!


----------



## rip (Dec 10, 2007)

Sounds good to me Goat, I like it with or without beans. If it ever gets cold here I will make a pot.


----------



## jamesb (Dec 10, 2007)

Was just thinking about a pot of chili today... Now, growing up in Texas, Mom  often had to stretch the budget... that usually meant either potatoes or beans added to a dish so that she could make a meal fill us growing boys and Dad up without breaking the bank... we grew up with beans in our chili and that is the way that still prefer it today... oh yeah, with soft fried corn tortillas too... that's a tummy stretcher fer sure...

oh yeah and onions, lots of 'em...


----------



## triple b (Dec 10, 2007)

I like chili anyway I can get it!
Just as long as it's hot and spicy!


----------



## squeezy (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm with you WD ... I always thought the aversion to onions was only a childhood thing that folks grew out of ... until I met the missus. Go figure?
When I was growing up ... all ... out chile was made with kidney beans. Since I have used pinto and black, I'll never go back!


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 10, 2007)

Try replacing the chuck with pulled pork or pulled brisket... outta this world I tell ya'!


----------



## zapper (Dec 10, 2007)

I am no purist, in fact I may even be more of a whore. The only thing that chili has to have for me to eat it is.........Chili in the name! I ain't afraid of nothing when it comes to chili, now I admit that I have had some habenero (SP) chili that was way too hot to enjoy and I have had some that was too salty (talking salt lick here) but you just about can't mess up a pot of chili. 


I do understand that there is a tradition in some parts that say no tomato and no beans or other filler and I have no problem with that. But I kind of like tomatos and beans either in the chili or with chili on top. Macaroni or rice is good too. Never tried the taters, don't know why, I have dug enough.


----------



## walking dude (Dec 10, 2007)

my mom used kidneys beans while i was growing..........so did that till i found..........CHILI beans.........mrs grimes in fact............finest kind.....


NOW.......for chili dogs.........can't have beans in the chilil........makes it WAY to messy........its messy enuff........

as for the meat.........chuck, ground, brisket, pulled pork, its ALL good......with LOTS of onion IN the chili.......then raw onions and cheese sprinkled on top when served.........like what JamesB showed.......now THATS a meal.........

another thing.......chili, in MY world, has to sit in the fridge before its EVER served, at least one day........more is better.......


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 10, 2007)

Right you are dude! It is always better the next day!


----------



## ajthepoolman (Dec 10, 2007)

And of course, the ultimate compliment to a bowl of chili is a big fat gooey cinnamon roll!


----------



## flash (Dec 11, 2007)

huh 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Any good roll to push the chilli around with 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Now, for something entirely different. There is some small dark chocolate squares by Dove. Throw one or two into the pot of your chilli. Never would have believed it.....excellent.


----------



## zapper (Dec 11, 2007)

There is much truth spoken there. Are you my long lost brother? Maybe our Moms went to the same Mom school!



This morn I mentioned to my wife that everyone was talking chili, and guess what is for supper?! Yahoooooooo!


----------



## mossymo (Dec 11, 2007)

My wife and I were just talking about how many recipes should be made and then sat in the fridge overnight before eaten. Heck, that should be written in the recipe, many taste so much better the next day !!!


----------



## goat (Dec 11, 2007)

Well, I managed to dig out some tamales to go with my leftover chili tonight.  Pretty good grub on a cold night.


----------



## zapper (Dec 11, 2007)

While I agree that allowing the chili to temper over night has a great effect on it, there is no way that I could just sit here and let a perfectly good pot of chili wait over night before attacking it. 



Forgive me, I am weak! OK I will let half a pot rest overnight


----------



## walking dude (Dec 11, 2007)

chocolate and Cinnamon to me, do NOT belong in chili, tho i have seen alot of recipes calling for it.........cinncinati's chili, which is supposed to be world class, uses cinnamon,........just can't get around that taste.......let alone serving it on spaghetti........but thats just me...........


----------



## shellbellc (Dec 11, 2007)

I started cutting way back on how many beans I put in.  I still put some in, but not like I used to...I like getting a chuck roast and cutting it up into half inch cubes, letting that simmer all day long, shredded cheddar and some diced jalapeno's on top!   My husband likes to mix it with mac and cheese for left overs.


----------



## walking dude (Dec 11, 2007)

yeah CHILI MAC........my grandkids LOVE it


----------



## flash (Dec 11, 2007)

Never tried the cinnamon, but have the chocolate. i have a jar of those dark chocolate dove bars in the kitchen now


----------



## squeezy (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm with you WD ... cinnamon ... absolutely no way!
Chocolate on the other hand, if used like the homemade Mole salsa I had would be great in a chili!


----------



## cman95 (Dec 13, 2007)

I also grew up eating chili with beans. Also add onions, sliced japalenos while cooking. Serve over rice or flat bread. Or crumble saltine crackers in bottom of bowl. Add chili, small amount yellow mustard and pepper jack cheese. Yummy!!!!! 
1st day: good
2nd day: better
3rd day: none left 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Oh yeah...gotta have cornbread!


----------



## flash (Dec 13, 2007)

Believe me Squeezy, I thought the same thing. No more. Try it, it surely won't screw it up so that you can't even eat it.


----------



## squeezy (Dec 13, 2007)

OK Flash ... what ratio would you add cinnamon?
ie: 1 tsp to 2 lb. or?


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm with Squeezy on the mole, that's getting into some traditional recipes.


----------



## flash (Dec 14, 2007)

Sorry, I will stick to just chocolate for now.


----------



## ajthepoolman (Dec 14, 2007)

No no no!  Not cinnamon in the chili!  Gross!

I am talking about a tall gooey cinnamon roll to eat after the chili (or during).  For whatever reason, chili and a cinnamon roll just go together like potatoes and gravy!


----------



## walking dude (Dec 14, 2007)

aj.......i wonder if that is not a hold over from school meals...........

bout every friday.............it was chili with Velveeta strips........which we would break up into the chili..........

and they also had Cinnamon Rolls............best meal they EVERY made in grade.......jr high......yeah thats right......JUNIOR high......NOT middle school.........and then HIGH school..........

jm2cw


----------



## goat (Dec 14, 2007)

Before I finished that pot of chili, I had chili, frito pie, hot dog w/chili, tamales w/chili, and even chili and beans.  It sure was good but I think I will make stew the next cold spell.


----------



## ajthepoolman (Dec 14, 2007)

It was probably elementary school or middle school when I first had a bowl of chili with a cinn roll next to it.  I suppose it has as much to do with sentiment as it does with taste!


----------



## walking dude (Dec 14, 2007)

goat.........got a recipe for that frito pie.....i have a good clue as too it......but would like your input on it


----------



## goat (Dec 14, 2007)

Pretty simple Dude.  Put a hand full of small Frito's in the bottom of a bowl.  Add chili and top with grated cheese.  Feel free to add jalapeÃ±os, onions, picante sauce, or anything else strikes your fancy.


----------



## flash (Dec 14, 2007)

goat, I might be willin to try some Frito's that way. Otherwise they stay in a bag. Can't stand the smell of those little chips 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





 Never really understood why they smell like they do. I mean they are corn.


----------



## walking dude (Dec 14, 2007)

k.....kinda what i thought goat.......but you did say pie.......so i thought it was a baked item

we do somewhat the same......only use doritoes........bottom......the chilli....then more chiips.......topped with montery jack cheese......then baked till chees is browned


----------



## grilldad (Jan 5, 2014)

I got a tri pod for Christmas and made my first chili. Saw on youtube this dude made some chili in his DO and put cornbread mix right on top. Kinda like chick'n'dumplings. this is what I ended up with...I had to much heat on the lid and burnt the cornbread a little but was still awesome eats. I cook with coals only and I think for the next batch I will use briquettes to take the guess work out a bit.













20131230_190334.jpg



__ grilldad
__ Jan 5, 2014


















20131230_195147.jpg



__ grilldad
__ Jan 5, 2014


----------



## ak1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Looking at the pics, looks like you had a hot spot. It's not the fault of the charcoal. Too much charcoal on one spot.

Don't give up. Stay with the charcoal.


----------



## bilgeslime (Mar 2, 2016)

Try smoking the onions also.

Remember when wife mistook the cinnamon for chili powder. She was mortified but I still ate it. nothing better than a good bowl of chili.


----------



## smoking4fun (Dec 11, 2016)

Reading through this thread (because I just ordered some cast iron for cooking), and now I really want some chili...even though I just started a big pot of ham-and-beans about an hour ago.  I guess two different "soups" in one day when the weather is soooo cold is not such a bad thing.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 11, 2016)

I have to agree with you this is definitely soup weather!

Even down here in Florida!

Al


----------

